# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Eviala (7. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich biete Euch eine "Rolle der Auferstehung" an.
Ich selbst spiele auf Blackhand auf Horde Seite.
Durch Annehmen meiner Rolle habt Ihr die Chance kostenlos nach Blackhand auf Horde Seite zu transferieren.
Solltet Ihr diese Möglichkeit nutzen, dann stehe ich Euch gerne mit Hilfe (Gold und Tipps) beim Neu-Einstieg zur Seite.

Bitte meldet Euch mit Realm+Charaktername oder Battle.net Mail+Charaktername

Grüße,
Eviala


----------

